

Freezing out Fukushima's radioactive water - dingaling
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2014/10/freezing-out-fukushima-radioactive-water-20141079111376195.html

======
noir_lord
It's an interesting approach, freezing the ground has been used for quite a
long time in large projects(Léon Chagnaud did in the early 1900's to build
tunnels through the water logged banks of the Seine (if you want an
interesting story about large scale civil engineering that one has it all, the
stations where built on the surface then "sunk" to position and effectively
where designed to be water tight while the tunnels where built by sinking
caissons in and then connecting them, incredible work))

------
yason
So what would the consequences be of letting the core just melt and eat its
way downwards? It's not as if the environment around the plant and seawaters
hadn't had a hefty portion of radioactive waste already and the structural
damage hadn't happened. A quick look at Wikipedia tells me that in most
nuclear accidents the worst had already happened before the actual meltdown.

~~~
serf
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_meltdown#China_Syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_meltdown#China_Syndrome)

not that it really answers your question. I don't know what the real
consequences would be.

------
ksec
I thought they were dumping Radio active contaminated water every day into the
pacific ocean.

And yet no other country actually care about it.

